# built 20v, billet 67, matte black vinyl, quattro...



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*built 20v, billet 67, quattro...648awhp*

About 50% of these original pics things got re-made, go to end to see new pics. 

Overview: 
The idea for this project came to me about two years ago after building a mk4 1.8t with a gt35r, 034 IIc sem, worked AEB head, etc. Not knocking it, but in my opinion fwd cars with massive power are quite useless on the street. So, the obvious swap was taking the 20v 1.8l at the time from the VW and putting it into an Audi A4, only problem with that was NYS inspection, and getting my hands on a cheap A4. So, after some thought i figured id make the 20v fit into an older Audi chassis. The block bolts right up to all of the quattro transmissions, so the only things that had to be custom made were....well...pretty much everything else. 

Block: 

AWD engine code block bored out 2.0l 
83.5mm 8.5:1 compression JE pistons with teflow coated skirts and upgraded .180 wall tool steel wrist pins 
Scat connecting rods 
AEG cast crank, 92.8mm stroke 
Custom pinned timing gear cog to crank snout 
Fluidampr balancer 
Calico coated rod and main bearings 
034 kevlar timing belt 

Cylinder Head: 
AEB (big port) head, stock port sizes 
Billet CAT cams 
Supertech valvetrain, titanium retainers, heavy duty valve springs 
Incolnel exhaust valves (single groove keeper), stock intakes 
Custom intake manifold 
Custom tubular exhaust manifold 

Precision 6765 turbo, .82a/r hotside, .70a/r coldside, billet compressor wheel, 3 inch vband outlet, 2.5 inch vband inlet 
70mm v-banded BBK throttle body 
Precision 750 intercooler core 
2.5 inch vbanded hotside intercooler pipe 
3 inch vbanded coldside intercooler pipe 


Fueling: 
10 gallon main fuel cell 
.75 gallon fuel surge tank 
100lb/hr low pressure rotary vane pump drawing from bottom of fuel cell into top of surge tank 
2 bosch 044 fuel pumps pulling from bottom of surge tank into a y-block out of the block and up to the rail 
aeromotive a1000 fuel pressure regulator 
-8 stainless steel braided line throughout the entire system 
custom -8 fuel rail 
1000cc Injectors Dynamics injectors 

Drivetrain: 
Stock five speed 01e 
stock axles 
stock driveshaft 
Clutchmasters FX700 twin disc clutch with lightweight steel flywheel 


Other stuff: 
Custom aluminum radiator with -an fittings 
all radiator hoses are rubber hose with -16 ends 
Mocal thermostatic oil cooler 
19 row earls oil cooler, -8 lines 
custom catch can 
custom vacuum reservoir, all vacuum lines are -4 ss braided hose 
Completely stripped interior, custom dash panel and gauge panel 
Custom chassis harness 
Lugtronic ECU 
10 point cage 
2 Kirkeys aluminum seats 
5 point RCI harness' 
Taylor battery box 
Battery cutoff switch 
Custom built coilovers with Koni strut inserts 
16 inch Rota slipstreams wrapped in Falken Azenis RT-615K's 
G60 brakes 
Custom push/pull cable to lock rear diff 
Delrin control arm bushings 
Delrin rear diff mount 
Delrin motor mounts with custom motor mount brackets 
Delrin transmission mounts with custom transmission mounts 
Aluminum subframe bushings 


onto the pictures.... 

GO ON TO PAGE 5 FOR THE GOOD STUFF.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

If one more person builds a 90CQ before me, I'm going to have conniption!! Looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

SICK!!!!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

thank you sir. 
90q = 4 door CQ = 2 door.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice work there Jon. Old Audi's are smelly


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

zerb said:


> thank you sir.
> 90q = 4 door CQ = 2 door.


 My bad, I was projecting as I would love to do a coupe.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Check you out wrapping your car. You have any experience w/ that kind of stuff before you got started on it? I do some vehicle wrapping for a living, that's why I ask.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

i have never even applied window tint to any car in my life. honest. i went into this blind, just hearing how its done online. 

any good suggestions as to what i can safely wash it with? dish soap and water?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

heres a few more pics of the vinyl...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I think you'd be fine washing it with whatever you normally do. there's companies that market car wrap wash, but it's just snake oil - regular car wash stuff. What material are you using there? I"m assuming you did it all dry?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

nice build..vinyl wrap..meehhh, kinda iffy to me.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

vinyl is nice but i prefer paint but then again i am a painter lol ...this thing is going to be pretty dope keep up the good work bro:thumbup:


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

kamahao112 said:


> vinyl is nice but i prefer paint but then again i am a painter lol ...this thing is going to be pretty dope keep up the good work bro:thumbup:


 
Please share the paint code for the Mercedes


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

you need a bigger boost gauge 
looking good though:thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

that boost gauge has been replaced by an AEM digital.  

i was going to spray the car with an SEM hot rod black kit (single stage), but im by no means a painter and i figured this woulda turned out better in my case. 

i did it mostly dry, i used some rapic tac stuff on the large flat areas, but thats about it. 

those flat black cars single stage? or matte clear?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Johnny. Its about time you brought this over here.. Been following it on MG, etc.. :thumbup: 





TSTARKZ123 said:


> If one more person builds a 90CQ before me, I'm going to have conniption!! Looks good!:thumbup:


 Ive got a 90 coupe q patiently waiting for "the treatment"


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks man :beer: its takin far too long....aaron and i started at the same time and hes been fsu and im still not together. hopefully have the motor done next weekend and then i just gotta make trans mounts and put everything in the car. the wiring is done, lights, engine harness, etc. just gotta tidy up a bit of it on the interior


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Taking too long?? I dont think so. For the scope of this project it seems right on taget to me. Besides; your in the home stretch here buddy  As far as the vinyl goes? Meh.. Not a bad look, but wouldnt it just be easier to paint it? On a semi related note. I sprayed a friends eg hatch in rhino liner a few years ago, and it was dope as hell.. Everyone said it was a dumb idea, and every one of them ate their words upon completion. Cant wait to see it done.. Gonna be a wild ride


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

idk, im not really a painter. my first experience spraying through a gun was with the primer....which laid on smooth in some parts and like snake skin in others. after i sanded the entire car is was smooth as silk, but my issue with matte black was that i wouldnt get to sand out imperfections, especially since it was single stage. THATS why the vinyl route was taken, and to just be different i guess as well. 

edit: to answer screwballs question earlier i used 48' wide rolls of matte black made by Universal Products. i was able to get that through a distributor at work so thats what i went with. i know Orcal is a big name, as well as 3m, but i couldnt get my hands on them easily.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

the trick is to reduce the paint with the approprate reducer. you also want to keep the spray guy square to the surface being painted. Then 50% overlap on each stroke, allow it to set for approx 10-15 min, then recoat in the opposite direction, again with 50% overlap. FWIW..  So whens this beast gonna fire?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

zerb said:


> that boost gauge has been replaced by an AEM digital.
> 
> i was going to spray the car with an SEM hot rod black kit (single stage), but im by no means a painter and i figured this woulda turned out better in my case.
> 
> ...


 
the sem single stage is ok but turns out a little more chalky looking to what i use ... 

so yea all my satin/flat cars are done with satndox 007 matte clear :thumbup::thumbup: 

benefits of base clear is if there is any imperfections in the base you can still get them out before you clear it with a little bit of 600gt paper dust a light coat of color over the sanded area then clear it ... just dont run it !..lol:laugh::laugh::laugh:looks good tho


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

i did ALOT of searching around the internet when i was up in the air about vinyl .vs. paint. and ill have to say that the SEM looked the best for a single stage that i saw. the right way to do it is how you do it, with the base then the matte clear. like i said before though...i couldntve gotten anything i sprayed to look half as good as the vinyl does. and the vinyl doenst look perfect by any means, there are imperfections in it here and there, air bubbles that we missed, a crease or two. but at the end of the day i figured it is what it is and it was something unique i did for a unique swap. 

those two cars you posted that you painted do look tits though :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Good deal man, if you find you need any more vinyl stuff give me a yell. I'm not a distributor or anything, but vinyl and application is part of the field I operate in so if I can help I'll do my best. 

To the other gents - wrapping will never be like paint around any seams, handles or moldings, but if you want to be able to go back to the original color it's not a bad option. My cost to wrap my car in a wrap specific 3M film is nearly $500 so it's not cheap.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

TSTARKZ123 said:


> If one more person builds a 90CQ before me, I'm going to have conniption!! Looks good!:thumbup:


 WARNING! Danger to the Manifold! Conniption eminent!!!!!!! there is another AEB into a 90 starting right now here in Oregon :laugh: 
and a VR6T into the last Coupe Quattro i picked up as well.... parts have been gathering for that one.... the time is being spent on my new motor right now though, so its back shelf project.  

SOOOO-RRRRYY!!!! 

sooooooo, Johnny. when WILL this thing fire up? 




zerb said:


> thanks man :beer: its takin far too long....aaron and i started at the same time and hes been fsu and im still not together.


 and WTF is fsu????? FuK!n Sh!t Up???? (i JUST FIGURED THAT OUT, BTW!!!!!)


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

ill tell ya what, i read about people doing that to new cars and saying the 'original color' thing, but i would NOT want to peel all that **** off, lol. i had to do that to a door that i messed up at the bottom, started from the top, and it sucked major. 

waiting on a custom Cometic head gasket from the local machine shop and then the motor will go together, the bottom end is already all bolted in, just waiting to pop the head on. 

after that i gotta make trans mounts, then the motor will go in along with everything else.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat project


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

zerb said:


> i did ALOT of searching around the internet when i was up in the air about vinyl .vs. paint. and ill have to say that the SEM looked the best for a single stage that i saw. the right way to do it is how you do it, with the base then the matte clear. like i said before though...i couldntve gotten anything i sprayed to look half as good as the vinyl does. and the vinyl doenst look perfect by any means, there are imperfections in it here and there, air bubbles that we missed, a crease or two. but at the end of the day i figured it is what it is and it was something unique i did for a unique swap.
> 
> those two cars you posted that you painted do look tits though :thumbup:


 
yea i was up in the air about paint vs vinyl on the merc since it had to be almost perfect .. but in the end i just took my time on it and cleaned the holy living chit out of my booth and 2 hours later i was done .. 

good job on the welds and fabrication ....mucho nice!!! 

and yeeees i do like tits!!! lol 
http://www.*****************/data/media/2/breast_pop.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks. Although I cannot take credit for the welds. I make things up, tack em together. And hand them off the my friend to tig. As you can see, he doesn't **** around.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

zerb said:


> Thanks. Although I cannot take credit for the welds. I make things up, tack em together. And hand them off the my friend to tig. As you can see, he doesn't **** around.


 i like to phuck around ..lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

new motor mounts, trans mounts, and fuel system finished in the car. 

mounts are solid to the frame for the trans and motor now.


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

This is simply sick


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

thank you sir.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

so, the coolant system pics are totally not what ended up happening. same with the intake manifold. pics of the new intake mani below, not finished yet. the vband clamp setup on all the ic pipes has been tossed away too, opted to use the Vibrant 'vanjen' clamp setup (no pics yet) the front bumper/intercooler/rad mount has been totally re-done too. some pics of the side exit exhaust i started, which i cut a hole in the rocker for. and thats about it. waiting on a custom Cometic head gasket and then the actual motor will go in the car. oh, and some shots of a custom 01e 'solid linkage' upgrade i came up with after i mounted the trans in the car. 


side exit semi started 









































custom solid 01e shift linkage... 


























































dzus fitting bumper, new ic/rad mount... 










































new intake manifold...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

zerb said:


> 034 kevlar timing belt


 Hope that's the blue Gates belt, and not the original kevlar belt that likes to snap, shear teeth, etc....


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Did anybody snap one?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

screwball said:


> Did anybody snap one?


 
More than a few people from my understanding, to include myself, and my room mate.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I had cracks pop up, but I was able catch it. That sucks balls man, damn.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry for the threadjack OP. 


Yeah, mine straight snapped, and my roomies had 8 teeth shear off it, plus more were delaminating. Needless to say, it's been an expensive year for us.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

i heard of the snapping and bought a gates blue belt from INA shortly there after. 

i still find it odd that 034 hasnt publicly said anything to the tune of......hey, those belts are defective so dont use em. instead they just let people keep popping motors.


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

SO glad I just read this, before going off and putting the 034 on.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok, so ive been doing alot of everything....i tend to jump all around at this part in time of the project. 

friend of mine made 662whp on his t3 6765 .82a/r (pretty much balls on exact setup as mine) on a quick dyno tune, which is impressive, but i was personally hoping for more. he decided to go to a t4 housing, .91 to be exact. after he got it on, i saw some vids, he told me the spool was still ridiculous for a 67mm turbo, so i hopped on the t4 bandwagon. and thus where i sit as of now. 

brake booster is in, rough brake line running just to make sure i have enough line here. made a little bracket for the aftermarket adjustable proportioning valve for the rear brakes.

















had a pipe thread fitting welded to the booster for the vac line that feeds it. ALLLLLLLL vac/boost lines are push to connect tubing, 18 wheeler air brake tubing to be exact. pain in the nutters to get all the fittings correct, especially that 1/16th NPT on the aeromotive fpr, but in the end its worth it to have no, hopefully, boost/vac leaks. and an easy assemble/disassemble setup

























saw a thread on here the other day about dash material and flocking. hadnt a freaking clue as to what it was, but it sure looked sweet. made some calls the next day at work to one of our distributors and had the stuff in a few days to flock the dashboard. not the toughest thing in the world at all to be honest, messy though. didnt come out perfect perfect, but for a first time attempt im satisfied, it sure feels cool. 

































figured out my manual serp belt tensioner setup and got the parts today, thanks to mcmaster carr. should work out pretty well, just gotta get some belts in the size range that i need tomorrow and ill make sure that all works out nicely. didnt use the stock mounting hole for the alternator, drilled a hole about 1/2 inch behind it and then ground down the opposite side where the bolt comes out to get a nut in there, needed to do that to get the room for the tensioner setup to be far enough back that i could tension it out once a belt got on there. needed a spacer bushing so i ended up finding a nice assortment of door hinge pin bushings this afternoon at work and one happened to work out pretty much perfectly.

















last but not least, the new tubular manifold with a t4 flange, which will have the t4 .81 6765 on it and a turbosmart 50mm pro gate attached to it (somehow)


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

you are more patient than i am. i didn't get a fitting for my fpr, i just heat up the ptc hose, and slid it over the aeromotive nipple. did the same thing for the map nipple on the ecu. 

everything is coming together john. i bet you're getting excited.....


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

fingers crossed it'll fire up before the years up, lol


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn looking good, Hopefully i will have mine running by the end of the year but it will be on stock turbo for a bit lol..


What are you doing with your old T3 manifold


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

love the surge tank setup. my still the cylinder idea for my build. thanks, lol


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

O2VW1.8T said:


> Damn looking good, Hopefully i will have mine running by the end of the year but it will be on stock turbo for a bit lol..
> 
> 
> What are you doing with your old T3 manifold


hacked it up sadly. the issue was when we made that we jumped the gun alot. i originally had a stock motor mounts from a european spec motor that i got from VAG parts when they were still in business. used one of the 034 solid mounts and had the motor on the hoist kinda and resting on the one mount, without the trans in. WELL, after i made the trans mounts and everything like that, then put the manifold on, it sat way too low. we tried to build from that for the t4 setup, but it was to no avail.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

derekb727 said:


> love the surge tank setup. my still the cylinder idea for my build. thanks, lol


thanks, lol. only downfall is that the rotary pump i have sucking from the fuel tank filling up the surge isnt rated for e85. so i couldnt ever use that fuel option.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

replace the rotary pump with one that excepts e85?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

derekb727 said:


> replace the rotary pump with one that excepts e85?



called Carter to see if they made anything and the gentlemen told me that they didnt as of yet. i didnt tray and other companies cause thats who i can easily get through work. e85 isnt in the cards though as of yet, so im not too worried about it. just wanted to put it out there so others knew if they were looking into it. 

exhaust manifold runners all tacked and ready to go.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

i guess no1 wants to answer my questions about your surge tank in my thread.





could i put it on the left side of my engine bay near the turbo or would that cause the gas to become to hot?

also, would it half to be perfectly perpendicular to the ground or could i angle it some?

also, could you feed the return into the surge tank as well? or would it need to go back to the fuel cell?

also, how much hp would one 044 support? could you mount one 044 in the bottom of the cylinder?

thanks


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

I woildnt put it in the bay near the turbo myself but that's up to you. It doesnt have to be perfectly perpendicular but I made it as close as possible cause I had the room to do so. The fuel rail return to the top of the surge tank first. Then there is an overflow line on the top of the surge tank that spills into the top of the fuel cell if need be. The idea is to always keep the surge tank full with ample fuel. If you got one of the integrated engineering 044 surge tank plates I'm sure you could mount it in there somehow, but then a cylinder wouldn't be your ideal setup, you'd want more of a box so the pump pulls from the lowest point.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

So. Got some stuff done, manifold was all tacked, downpipe, wastegate re route. 4 inch right out the fender. Engine bay is coming together as well, intake manifold is on, throttle body, rail, injectors, catch can, braided lines, custom accessory bracket with ABF alternator thats manually adjustable, vac manifold with all push to connect fittings. Lots of powedecoating, lots of fun. Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

is it finished yet?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Fired up before, made 1200awhp on the iPhone dyno app, straight 87 pump.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks great - did Aaron's project have any influence? I really see it in the fenderpipe, but maybe that's just an obvious answer...


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Looks great - did Aaron's project have any influence? I really see it in the fenderpipe, but maybe that's just an obvious answer...


aaron sold all of his stuff and moved to Hawaii...his new hobby is surfing and cruising around in his caddy. he has no influence on jon's build.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> aaron sold all of his stuff and moved to Hawaii...his new hobby is surfing and cruising around in his caddy. he has no influence on jon's build.


hawaii huh? he told me he was in san fransisico, enjoying other men? 

:laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

He's not in Weedsport NY wanting to be Stuey?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Believe it or not, I think I stared my build first years ago...he's a faster worker. 

The fender pipe was taken from him yes, I did ask permission though cause I didn't wanna just bite his style. In all honesty, a 4 inch pipe, wasn't going anywhere else other then there or straight out the hood.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Yowza! Nice build!  
I see some nice craftsmanship there. What kind of piping did you use on the exhaust manifold? I figure it would be hard to backpurge that thing.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

1.5" sc10 stainless. 

most, if not all the fabrication stuff is made by Vibrant Performance.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

zerb said:


> Fired up before, made 1200awhp on the iPhone dyno app, straight 87 pump.


:bs:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok ok. 1199.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

come to Ohio, I hear there is 86 octane there...you'll make even more powA


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Holy ****... :what: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

what low pressure fuel pump are you using to fill your surge tank?

also, do you run the fuel lines from the trunk through the car on under the car? could you share some pictures of how it is ran from the trunk to the rail?

thanks

db

bump for some updates as well!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

It's a rotary pump made by Carter, I'll have to get the part number for you later. 

The fuel lines are al -8 and they are ran under the car. 
-8 out of the tank to the rotary pump, to the top of the surge tank, two -8 lines from the bottom of the surge to the two 044's, out from each pump to a y-block, one line out to the fuel filter, up to the rail, into the regulator, return back to the top of the surge tank, then there's an overflow from the surge to the top of the main fuel cell as well.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

zerb said:


> It's a rotary pump made by Carter, I'll have to get the part number for you later.
> 
> The fuel lines are al -8 and they are ran under the car.
> -8 out of the tank to the rotary pump, to the top of the surge tank, two -8 lines from the bottom of the surge to the two 044's, out from each pump to a y-block, one line out to the fuel filter, up to the rail, into the regulator, return back to the top of the surge tank, then there's an overflow from the surge to the top of the main fuel cell as well.


awesome thanks for the detailed reply and that PN would be great. is there a reason you wen with that one? did you have others you had to pick from?

thanks

db


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

that carter pump was the highest flowing that i saw in there cataloging. only downfall to using one of them is that they arent e85 compatible.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

so, i got my exhaust manifold back so i decided to put in some work today. everything fit back up perfectly so far, the turbo flange got pretty warped when it was welded so i have to get that machined hopefully within the next few days here at the local machine shop. after that gets back i just have to re do the wastegate dump on the one side and i should be all done after that as far as welding/fabrication goes. hopefully once the flange gets machined it doesnt throw the downpipe orientation outta whack too much, or else ill have to doinga bit of cutting and re-welding there too. enough talk, onto the pics... 

first off, i re did the outter heim on the tie rods because when the car was off the ground they would interfere with the strut arm itself. 









hole in the inner fender for the intercooler pipe, both pipes are one piece with Vibrant VAN-Jen clamps on all connections, more pics on those below. 









Vibrant Van-Jen clamps, kinda like a vband, kinda like a wiggins i guess from the pictures that ive seen of them, kinda like pretty ****ing cool and surprisingly easy to work with. 
you first weld the two ends to whatever it is youre connecting... 









then this sleeve goes over both ends 









the clamp goes over the sleeve 









you latch that bastid down and....VIOLA!! 

















they will allow for 12 degrees of misalignment, but all the connections i have are straight balls on with maybe 2 degrees max of misalignment, hopefully they keep everything together 

my new Turbosmart race port blow off valve 









close up of the power steering hose setup 









Accessory bracket setup with the manual tensioned alternator 

















the exhaust manifold 

























the 'downpipe', if you can even call it that. 









and onto my FAVORITE part of the engine bay that a few of my good friends despise, but i adore. 

neon pink.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The pink with the gold and blue timing belt contrasted to the black engine is sick :thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks man! I really think that pink was a good choice too, lol.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*HOT!!!*


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Just curious, a question to the OP: Does the 1.8 T directly bolt up to any audi quattro trans such as an 85 4K Q? If so I need to start planning a swap.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

the 20v motor bolts directly up to the 01A and 01E, im not sure honestly if it bolts up with the 016, which is what i think you have in your 4kq.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Are either of the transmissions that you mentioned 10 or 20V 5 cylinders? If so it should bolt up as I know those engines from the newer cars bolt right in to my car with minor motor mount mods. I would really like to do this as it would make the car handle much better lopping the extra cylinder off the front and moving the weight distribution to a more neutral position. I hate plowing into turns.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

I don't think the 016 trans has the 4 cyl bolt pattern. I think the 01a was the first quattro trans to bolt up to a 4 cyl. I could be wrong, but I think I've read it before.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

does it run yet?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Itll run soon I hope. The turbo manis at the machine shop getting the flanges decked, at least the turbo flange decked. Then that needs egt bunts welded on it and it'll be ready to go!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

i better get a phone call when this is going on the dyno because i AM coming down


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

hopefully within the month, once i know ill give you a heads up for sure


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

so, the car runs well when its together. wastegate spring is 17 or 18psi and thats all its been running off of so far, although with the boost creep the gauge is reading 20-21psi when balls to the wall. unfortunately that wg tube off the manifold isnt exactly at the most optimal angle to get good flow to it and not have a little boost creep issue like that, but it is what it is at this point in time. I actually cant say enough about the map KB sent me for the Lugtronic. the car runs the ID 2kcc's and e85 and i can roll the thing out of the garage and fire it right up, it idles right then and there, warms up and drives on down the road. even right after firing it up you can ever so slightly blip the throttle and hope to get it to stumble or stall out when coming back to idle....and it doesnt. part throttle is mint as far as driveability goes, balls deep its pretty spot on as well car just pulls and pulls and pulls. the launch control is funner the fvck especially with the staging brake, only issue is the gauge panel in the middle of the dash donest stay planted when launching hard, haha. hopefully when i get a few little kinks worked out, like the speedo not reading properly, ill get some GoPro vids and turn the boost up a bit, its going to be an animal thats for sure and the .81 T4 is really not all that laggy IMO for the street, but i dont really care about lag all that much in this setup.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

awesome johnny glad to see ur putting some miles on it:thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

This car ****ing rules. \m/


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cool :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Sick! Cant wait to see vids:thumbup:


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

Incredible.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

PINK :thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

ken block?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

You could hear the cops coming in the video. Did you get busted John?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Nah they were going to another call down the road. Come on now, if we got busted that would've been on film. 

Next time maybe I'll slide around that light pole Ken Block style. Haha.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

zerb said:


> Nah they were going to another call down the road. Come on now, if we got busted that would've been on film.
> 
> Next time maybe I'll slide around that light pole *backwards* Ken Block style. Haha.


fixed it for ya :laugh: looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

zerb said:


> Nah they were going to another call down the road. Come on now, if we got busted that would've been on film.
> 
> Next time maybe I'll slide around that light pole Ken Block style. Haha.


I was gonna say!:laugh:


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

But thinking the cops were coming makes the vid even better:laugh::thumbup:

(not that it needed the help, sweet car man!)


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

my cars on 28psi street tune, timing is on the quite low side up top until we hit the dyno. e85 and the rear end i forgot to lock...thus why the car was all over the place first run. 350z had a greddy twin 18g kit, built motor, some trans work, dyno tuned to a little over 600 wheel on pump gas from what the driver said. good time had by all. and i got to test out my new LCD bacpac on my GoPro.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

nice zerb .. yea im lookin forward to seeing more on the rollers :thumbup:.. by the way hows the clutch??


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

well, the clutch is pretty rough if youre stuck in traffic for sure. but its bearable once you get used to it. as long as it holds the power, ill live with it, lol.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow
Your really doing work:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

I love this car


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks man. :beer: i love it too, haha


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Your car makes my pants tight John..

Just Sayin....


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Even tighter :laugh: Although Aaron's got everybody beat in the backfire game afaik eace:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

big thanks go out to Kevin Black aka Lugnuts for the ecu and the tuning. no one does it better, and if they do...lets be serious no one does. my good buddy Chris who welded all of the stuff together and needed to be welded throughout this project. and mr richard cranium, whom has recieved more texts about wiring and fuse panels then any man should from a person hes never met from the other side of the country.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

zerb said:


> big thanks go out to Kevin Black aka Lugnuts for the ecu and the tuning. no one does it better, and if they do...lets be serious no one does. my good buddy Chris who welded all of the stuff together and needed to be welded throughout this project. and mr richard cranium, whom has recieved more texts about wiring and fuse panels then any man should from a person hes never met from the other side of the country.


I honestly thought this project would never end. Nice work, looks good, sounds good, and I'm sure performs GREAT!! Luv how the car lifts when that 67 kicks in


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

nice johnny !!!! congrats on getting the car done and tuned .. i am looking forward to getting my SEM from kevin .. been waiting patiently  cuz i know hes worth it :thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

He's a one man band but he knows his ****. This tune has been tits since the beginning honestly as far as cold starts (id 2kcc's by the way and e85) part throttle drivability and of course total power.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Have you driven it on the streets with this power? Gotta be one sick feeling:thumbup::screwy:
Now go make a 600awp video for the crowds


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you keeping the dyno a secret? Id say those are good numbers and the world should know your achievement :thumbup:


----------



## moparfan90 (Oct 14, 2008)

That turbo is huge! I'm building an a4 race car. Very similar engine wise. But I was planning on a 5857. Now I'm thinking its to small. Hows the spool on this setup? 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

zerb said:


> big thanks go out to Kevin Black aka Lugnuts for the ecu and the tuning. no one does it better, and if they do...lets be serious no one does. my good buddy Chris who welded all of the stuff together and needed to be welded throughout this project. and mr richard cranium, whom has recieved more texts about wiring and fuse panels then any man should from a person hes never met from the other side of the country.


Congrats Jon:thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

hell no aint no secret, thats why i posted it on here!

the chart, im still waiting to go grab the files later this evening.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

zerb said:


> hell no aint no secret, thats why i posted it on here!
> 
> the chart, im still waiting to go grab the files later this evening.


dont lie we all know you want to keep the precious for you !!


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

in for results :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Congrats on an excellent build, I think that intake is off the hook. What boost was this on ? When does it make full boost ? Do you find the car spool slower because of AWD ?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank you. That intake was actually the second round of designs we made, but it's definitely the better of the two. Boost hits up top a bit late, after 6k, but once it comes in it comes in fast. Respool between shifts isn't too bad either to be honest, if I rev it out I can just leisurely hit the next gear, mash the pedal and we are off again. I'm not quite sure how the awd effects the spoolup to be honest, I have nothing to compare it to. This power was made at 38psi.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

zerb said:


> Thank you. That intake was actually the second round of designs we made, but it's definitely the better of the two. Boost hits up top a bit late, after 6k, but once it comes in it comes in fast. Respool between shifts isn't too bad either to be honest, if I rev it out I can just leisurely hit the next gear, mash the pedal and we are off again. I'm not quite sure how the awd effects the spoolup to be honest, I have nothing to compare it to. This power was made at 38psi.


Well it's an awesome number. I asked about spool because I have seen slower spool on awd cars. When do plan to hit the track?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Track will be as soon as we figure out this mid-high rpm misfire. It was giving us a bit of trouble on the dyno too, but we were able to work around it. On the street it gets worse.


----------



## Maui Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

how does it feel to know you have the highest Awhp Audi 4cyl car out there?

you and another guy made the same power, but you made more torque.... and he has less power now.

King of the Hill ZERB!!!!!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

sick vids... congrats on making that powah :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Maui Stylez said:


> how does it feel to know you have the highest Awhp Audi 4cyl car out there?
> 
> you and another guy made the same power, but you made more torque.... and he has less power now.
> 
> King of the Hill ZERB!!!!!!



yea that other guys a dk .. i asked him what bov is the best for the mk4 1.8t and he ripped me a new arshole !! lol


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Hp is only a number. That other guy HAS THE FASTEST 4CYLINDER AUDI IN NORTH AMERICA, but he's not aloud to post here, shame.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

everything loos real nice john!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

my boy!!!!! good work, hmu in the next couple weeks, i may be coming down and would LOVE to check this thing out!!!!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

shoot me a text, im always around man. if its a nice day we can go for a rip!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

zerb said:


> Hp is only a number. That other guy HAS THE FASTEST 4CYLINDER AUDI IN NORTH AMERICA, but he's not aloud to post here, shame.


Sadly, we are the exceptions here.... The entire VW scene revolves around mad sick stance, sick camber, hellaflush, rusted hoods, hardparking and all sorts of associate fggtry. 

Blow off valves and N75 J valves too. They click the banners and buy the revo and other garbage.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> Sadly, we are the exceptions here.... The entire VW scene revolves around mad sick stance, sick camber, hellaflush, rusted hoods, hardparking and all sorts of associate fggtry.
> 
> Blow off valves and N75 J valves too. They click the banners and buy the revo and other garbage.


Your stance is ineffective son :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

zerb said:


> Hp is only a number. That other guy HAS THE FASTEST 4CYLINDER AUDI IN NORTH AMERICA, but he's not aloud to post here, shame.


what did he do now? i been slacking on my vortex gossip ..fml


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it not a timing pick up issue ? Had that problem when we used an external 60-2 sensor and wheel. The bracket kept moving. When are you posting the dyne ? Who else do you know running a 6765 on a 2.0l ? I ask because I will using this turbo on my 2.0l fsi build? It will be trading intake injection though.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

mike p above runs one. and thats all i know of that are running at the moment....i hear a few others are going to be running them though. 

its not triggering a crank pickup issue, so i have pretty much ruled that out. we use the stock sensor in the stock position in the block, i HAVE had one go bad and it did register an error in the log when it wasnt picking up some crank events.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

So what else you think it could be ....coil packs or plugs ? if I'm correct Mike has 6765 on a vr6 ? So how do you like the id2000's so far ?


----------



## Maui Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

Mike, on a VR6.... i lol'd.


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

congratulations on your fantastic car!

you did a workmanlike job!

I ask you a question?

what kind of welder did you use to make the exhaust manifolds and exhaust?
inverter welding machine? with electrode?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

They were all tig welded by my friend.


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

oki perfect, thanks!


----------



## mk4st17 (Jan 19, 2011)

holy ****, looks great man.
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Maui Stylez said:


> how does it feel to know you have the highest Awhp Audi 4cyl car out there?
> 
> you and another guy made the same power, but you made more torque.... and he has less power now.
> 
> King of the Hill ZERB!!!!!!


Doesn't seem like a fair fight to me. I can't remember what aaron runs but it's a bw. This 6765 is like new cutting edge stuff. I mean billet wheel, ceramic bearing, waterless chra. Both make great numbers, I'm excited to see what can be done in the future :thumbup:



gdoggmoney said:


> Sadly, we are the exceptions here.... The entire VW scene revolves around mad sick stance, sick camber, hellaflush, rusted hoods, hardparking and all sorts of associate fggtry.
> 
> Blow off valves and N75 J valves too. They click the banners and buy the revo and other garbage.


LOL!!


----------



## Maui Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah other guy also has an AWP ported head and solid lifters while zerb here has AEB non ported and CAT 3652's.

lots of small differences between the setups although they are really alot alike.

other guy 33 psi, John 38 psi. both on E85 and ID2k's. different SEM same tuner.

right now, highest AWHP Quattro 4cyl car in North America is this one. no doubt about it.

- Double-A


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm trying to get to the track before snow flies to at least get a decent time as well. Wintertime its going to get some body, brake and rubber upgrades. I would like to cut a good time next year at the track with street tires, albeit wide and sticky ones, that was another one of the personal goals from the beginning. Although it will be trailered to the track, I want to be able to hammer off a fast 1/4 time and then drive it around later that night to a meet on the same tires. Sorta dumb, but it's on my list non-the-less.


----------



## Maui Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

zerb said:


> Although it will be trailered to the track, I want to be able to hammer off a fast 1/4 time and then drive it around later that night to a meet on the same tires. Sorta dumb, but it's on my list non-the-less.


another thing that other guy cant do i dont think..... drive it around like a street car. 

*PAGE 5 PWND!!!!!*!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

zerb said:


> I'm trying to get to the track before snow flies to at least get a decent time as well. Wintertime its going to get some body, brake and rubber upgrades. I would like to cut a good time next year at the track with street tires, albeit wide and sticky ones, that was another one of the personal goals from the beginning. Although it will be trailered to the track, I want to be able to hammer off a fast 1/4 time and then drive it around later that night to a meet on the same tires. Sorta dumb, but it's on my list non-the-less.


That's not dumb at all man, that's bada$$ actually! That's Totally my way of thinking, not only enjoy your race times but be able to hop in and blast a few twisties on the way for some beer :thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Noooooo twisties, lol. That's how you get in trouble and possibly introduce the car to a random immovable roadside object, no good. But more or less to bring it to meets and when people ask what it runs, be able to say as it sits with those tires and that fuel it [email protected]___


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Run whatchu brung.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

ZERB if you dont mind can you please post the dyno graph, would like to see how the boost comes in and how it hold power up top.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

sure thing, the rpm pickup was off so youll see the power kill at the end, that was actually the rev limiter. also, nil for timing up top (especially for the low comp) but we were just tuning fueling and boost this time around. 










only ran 34psi vs the bike, ecu was cutting boost duty cycle back cause the onboard egt was getting a choppy signal. once we get that taken care of we are gonna go again, we made 200 more hp on the dyno on 10 psi more boost from the baseline pull, so the car def has more power in it with just a few more psi.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Jesus that thing is a beast.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

wee bit more PSI im hoping i can stick fender to fender. then we are gonng run from a dig and see how that goes.


----------



## Maui Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

i think in 1st gear you need to shift around 8k. then each shift after that run it to 7k ish.

try it and see what you do.....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

zerb said:


> wee bit more PSI im hoping i can stick fender to fender. then we are gonng run from a dig and see how that goes.


sick :laugh:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> sick :laugh:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Any updates on the increased boost? Loving this project.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

didnt get to run anything else on the street before the car went away for the winter sadly. 

did get four passes at the track though down at fall show n go @ englishtown. 

car was on falken rt615's, 225's and 36-38psi allday. first time ever driving a car at the track, it was fun fvcking time to say the least. i learned alot, mostly that i cant launch an awd car for schit. but i was happy with the results seeing as how i was on street rubber and no type of boost control per gear to help with traction in the lower gears. 

best et was 11.1, best mph was 136.8


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

I can already smell the 10's. Awesome project. Keep us posted over the winter.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

would like to go mid-high 10's on legit street tires, not drag radials, not cheater slicks...street tires. 

then im going to have a set of hoosier drag radials on a set of spare wheels i have and see how fast we can go with those. :beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn! Not bad at all for your first time out John:beer:

What kinda reaction times did you have?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

R/T's weren't as bad as the 60ft's lol. Best 60ft I had was 1.7 I wanna say sadly.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Its safe to say you probably have a mid to high ten in that puppy as it sits

You've gotta be happy man...


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm happy it went down the track and stayed in one piece. Haha. But yes, hopefully I'll get the times I'm after on street tires next spring, then itll get slicks strapped on.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

awesome johnny .. and yes staying in one piece is a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

car was on a 225 falken. im going to run 255 BFGs come springtime. and im going to get a torsen diff up front to replace the open diff thats in there now. im sure with both of those additions, as well as getting the boost per rpm setup so it doesnt kill the street rubber in 1st and 2nd gear.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Your build vaguely reminds me of an article I read in Turbo a long time ago:

http://www.turbomagazine.com/features/0203tur_1991_eagle_talon/index.html

IIRC, this guy said he used to sacrifice the 60 foot times just to keep the car together! Might be some sage advice with the power you have on tap.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

And all the pressure on an 83.5mm bore 

Car is bad arse my friend. Color, sound, build.... All very very bad. We were trying to get out there for SnG. Would have loved to see everyone run. Didn't get a chance unfortunately.


Makes me think about running a big setup on my 84mm bore. 6235 or something 




:thumbup: Awesome setup!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

StuMacLean said:


> Your build vaguely reminds me of an article I read in Turbo a long time ago:
> 
> http://www.turbomagazine.com/features/0203tur_1991_eagle_talon/index.html
> 
> IIRC, this guy said he used to sacrifice the 60 foot times just to keep the car together! Might be some sage advice with the power you have on tap.


those TOYO's he said he ran are some serious ass rubber! 

ive been doing alot of reading about awd traction and tires, some guys even use snow/ice tires believe it or not.


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

Such a cool setup man. Mike has asked me a few times to come hangout but I'm always so damn busy. We will have to make a trip up there with his car one day and chill:beer:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

winter plans are in action. 

new exhaust manifold needed to get made so that i could run a full exhaust down the car. pulling/rolling the rear fenders to get the new 17x9 wheels i got under the car with a 255 tire. turbo is going to precision for their new CEA 66 exhaust wheel. and thats, pretty much it for now aside from body work and new paint.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh...you know....just a little tweaking over the winter....

Awesome. Wish I had a project of this scale going on.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Is that a 4 inch exhaust? It looks huge


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Stupid question but... What size sheet did you buy from DEI for the gold firewall tape?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Is that a 4 inch exhaust? It looks huge


Don't be jealous cuz you have a small one lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Don't be jealous cuz you have a small one lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


hey hey


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

that is 4 inch yes sir. stainless until it gets under the car then the rest will be aluminum.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That vinyl leave a gluey mess when you yanked it off?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

it wasn't AWFUL but it wasn't perfect either. i ended up using this **** called Tarminator that we have at work for getting tree sap off of painted surfaces without killing the paint, not that i cared about it always but ya know, and it worked. just let it soak in for a bit, took a plastic razor blade and scraped it right off. i still don't see though how its advertised to be used on say a BRAND new car and comes off easy and leaves the paint mint below it. i used a heat gun too to get it to come off easier.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:

from a dig..the bike will be playin mad cach up..from a dig a 600 has no chance against me so you def got a 600. so with hangin with a liter bike( i run my buddies R1 all the time) like that..dude..you have a 10 sec car def. hope the winter renovations go well!!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Well. Got the test fit tire today. And all is well. They fit in the rear under tr fender and they fit in the front without rubbing on the steering ****. I = stoked.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The more expensive cast films pull right off, it's the less expensive calendered stuff that will whoop some ass on some paint when you pull it off. I've been wrapping Ford Escapes all week at work and any cuts I made on the bumpers is yanking paint off when I pull cut pieces out. Bumper paint's always wonky though.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

i actually just stumbled across a nifty tool that may help to get rid of the goo left behind. harbor freight makes this hot knife sorta thing, pretty much a soldering iron with an atachment on the end for a typical razor blade. they advertise it to not kill the paint below, but im not exactly worried about it at this point in time, may scoop it up and try it this afternoon.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The people that make PB Blaster also make an OJ based remover that I thought worked the best. If not you can use any OJ based cleaner/degreaser. Mineral spirits will also work and shouldn't destroy paint like lacquer thinner would. You can clean up the degreasers with denatured or isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

so with the fresh paint scheme this season i decided that all of the engine bay bits needed to be re powder coated as well. i wanted a lighter color with the jazz blue color the car is going to be, but i didn't want just boring old white or off white. so, almond wrinkle it was.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

main larger pieces in the bay will be the almond wrinkle from above. some of the tinier bits, the stainless hardware, etc. will be candy raspberry...

i sprayed this right over the aluminum. the vibrant van box i stripped the anodizing off of it, polished it a bit, wax and grease remover, then the powder. the clamps were clear anodized i think...just sprayed right over those. the bolts i did were stainless and the fuel rail i stripped the old powder, wire wheeled it, then powdered it. they say to chrome powder or silver powder for a base coat with this ****....but i think i like it better just over straight up aluminum.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking real nice John:beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

instagram.. lol


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm just thinking of all the V8 guys who are gonna poke fun....then be spanked.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

StuMacLean said:


> I'm just thinking of all the V8 guys who are gonna poke fun....then be spanked.


That's why it had a neon pink turbo in the first place! Haha.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I think everyone just thought you were gay, thanks for clearing that up, lol...

had to, sorry.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

screwball said:


> I think everyone just thought you were gay, thanks for clearing that up, lol...
> 
> had to, sorry.


Two snaps and a thumbs up!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

screwball said:


> I think everyone just thought you were gay, thanks for clearing that up, lol...
> 
> had to, sorry.


:wave:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

so, i got to get the intake manifold and the throttle body done today so i could see how the candy raspberry fuel rail and intercooler clamps were going to look on the white almond wrinkle stuff. 

ill let the pictures speak for themselves...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Wait... so you're a show car guy now? You wrapped your intake Mani in Alcantara?:what:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

because.....showcar


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Lower It...


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

I want your intake manifold!!!! 

haha I'm in the process of making a short runner manifold similar to that. :thumbup:


love the car.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Lower It...


that 4 inch piping underneath the car wouldnt like me very much. 


thanks man, i like the intake manifold alot myself, lol. to 4 ( or maybe it was 5" OD) aluminum elbows from McMasterCarr, chopped up D plenum from RMR and a skilled welder is all you need. :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

You know I was kidding right? Looks totally amazing either way. What color are you painting the car?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh I know. Lol. 

Jazz blue.


----------



## turbo-y-zel (Dec 29, 2007)

congrat's dude....nice to see this thing up and running now...:beer:
great number's too


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Jazz Blue rocks. Love this car.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

gdoggmoney said:


> Jazz Blue rocks. Love this car.


I'm hoping the colors all come out the way i see it in my head, should have the bay sprayed sooner then later so I can at least get the motor back in there and see what it's all going to look like together.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

zerb said:


> I'm hoping the colors all come out the way i see it in my head, should have the bay sprayed sooner then later so I can at least get the motor back in there and see what it's all going to look like together.


I think the almond ties it together. I'm straight BTW, and not a designer of interiors or weddings etc. But you have two extremes and a nice almond as a third.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> I think the almond ties it together. I'm straight BTW, and not a designer of interiors or weddings etc. But you have two extremes and a nice almond as a third.


HAY.... I do interior design work, and im definitely straight.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> HAY.... I do interior design work, and im definitely straight.


Ok bro, straight interior design opinion then!


I stand by my opinion.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

things are starting to come together, hoping to have it driving in a few weeks here. 

the bay thus far.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Lookin pretty.... pretty... pretty good.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Wow, looks really good man. Nice job on the almond/pink, looks really good in there.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Amazing! Talk about going from one extreme to the next:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sick nasty!!!! Smoking,drinking, snorting,shooting!!!!!!!!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

dash is near complete, just need to get that finished, mount the Lugtronic back in there, and we should be ready to hit the go button. 

then paint---then dyno---then waterfest


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This thing is gonna be amazing John:beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

NOT WORTHY!!!!!!!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

finally got the exhaust squared away today with the help of a friend, who will be welding it up tomorrow hopefully. once thats done, the car is 95% complete. wires just need to be connected in the interior for gauges and ecu stuffs. shifter needs installed. brakes bled. fluids put in the motor. and then its go time. oh, and then to just finish up some bondo sanding before painting the car. PUSHING, hard to boot, to make it to wateriest next sunday, but we shall see.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

zerb said:


> finally got the exhaust squared away today with the help of a friend, who will be welding it up tomorrow hopefully. once thats done, the car is 95% complete. wires just need to be connected in the interior for gauges and ecu stuffs. shifter needs installed. brakes bled. fluids put in the motor. and then its go time. oh, and then to just finish up some bondo sanding before painting the car. PUSHING, hard to boot, to make it to wateriest next sunday, but we shall see.


very nice


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

A267MM said:


> very nice


x2...I'd be afraid to get it durty


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> x2...I'd be afraid to get it durty


Aint nothing a little rag and some solvent won't take off. Lol. I got the valve cover dirty as **** installing everything, it luckily cleaned right up.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

Pics don't do justice. :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> x2...I'd be afraid to get it durty


I want to look at it, and I think I would be cleaning/waxing everything I could in that bay constantly, then putting it in a bubble after races to not get dirty.


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

This is modern automotive art.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

K20017 said:


> This is modern automotive art.


Thanks!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

This is easily one of my favorite builds. Very well done!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Andaloons said:


> This is easily one of my favorite builds. Very well done!


It's not even done yet!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

street car... go fast.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

car runs and moves under its own power. got the car ready for primer short of just washing it down and spraying it. after that, sand, paint, buff, enjoy.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

looks good! is the whole thing going to be nogaro blue or is that jazz blue?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

that is Jazz and thats going to be the color the entire car is yes sir.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

How this thing doing? Did I miss a different thread that has an update?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

doing great. and yes, once the car was finally 'done' i started a new thread here...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5799631-Audi-90-Quattro-Jazz-Blue-67mm-Billet-LugTronic


----------

